# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Spanish Speaking RepRap Forum >  [Novedades 1er trimestre 2015] Hotend Argento

## jameghino

Estimados,
de acuerdo a los nuevos requerimientos que me han llegado de los usuarios, durante este primer trimestre del año tendremos las siguientes novedades en el hotend Argento:


a) Se modifico el agarre J-head compatible para que pueda sujetarse en los extrusores Bulldog


b) *[IMPORTANTE]* Se modificara el orificio de salida del nozzle de acero inoxidable para que exista variedad (0.4mm, [nuevo] 0.3mm, [nuevo] 0.8mm). *UPDATED 01-02-2015* Ya tenemos nozzle con orificio de salida de 0.3mm!!! hoy logre, luego de investigar y realizar pruebas, modificar los procesos para realizar un agujero de 0.3mm en acero inoxidable.


Como siempre, cualquier requerimiento y/o consulta haganmela saber por mensaje privado o a mi email
Saludos
Javier
jfa3D.com.ar

----------

